# Garden Veggies



## mtgoat (Aug 20, 2011)

Well it is that time of year when the garden is about finished growing. Because there are lots of varieties of veggies in gardens I will only ask what ones are not safe to feed to the goats. I'm thinking veggies, stems, leaves or whatever from the garden that might be harmful.

Thanks
Marlowe


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Last year the portable garden compost bin got to close to the goat pen. Every single leaf and stem of wide variety of half dead garden plants disappeared. It caused no problems to the goats. I did not think they would eat tomato, and squash plants but they were all gone. And yes I do feed my goats regularly but they always think they are starving.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

My four year old Boer Gyro ate too much giant zuccini and got the runs really bad. It was ugly. I would watch it with giant gourds leftover in the garden.


----------



## WGARDNER (Aug 20, 2011)

No onions. Or any leaves or trimmings from trees with stone fruit (plums, cherry, ..) The wilted leaves are the most toxic, dry or fresh are safer. Cabbage, kale, and turnips can cause goiter in young goats (Merck vet manual) so don't over feed.


----------

